

Using Wikipedia page view counts to predict market movements. - twiecki
https://www.quantopian.com/posts/deriving-trading-signals-from-wikipedia-page-views-new-feature

======
e3pi
If this works Google will own us all.

~~~
atahualpa
What do you mean by "if" and "will"?

~~~
e3pi
Well then yes, Google stock is like $900/share, But is it currently pre-split
$9000/share? No. Google processing `metadata' is arguably not insider trading.
Google gets to openly play in Mr Market, NSA does not. Game over.

~~~
rdouble
Is that true though? What prevents NSA employees from participating in the
market? It's still basically legal for members of Congress to participate in
insider trading. It seems like a public corporation would be more likely to be
required to play by the rules.

